# Projector to compete with Pioneer Kuro Elite Plasma



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm adding a dedicated home theater room to my house, and now that I have the Kuro in my living room I want to make sure the projector I put in the theater room isn't a big let down in picture quality in comparison. However, like most people I am on a budget. I would prefer to stick with either the Panasonic PT-AE4000U or the Epson 8500UB if possible since they are at the top of my preferred price range. As far as setup it will be in a completely light controlled room and the screen will be somewhere between 100-120" depending on my final seating arrangement. 

Any input would be appreciated. Unfortunately, I don't think I can demo either of these locally, so I will probably need to buy sight unseen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the positive reviews on the Panasonic AE4000 I think that is the safest bet There are already some members here at the Shack who either have one already or have one on order.


----------



## drj9797 (Feb 1, 2010)

not knowing what your budget is, it might be difficult to answer your topic directly. but in order to get a great picture like a plasma TV, it would have to have great BLACKS and great WHITES. i have previously been a fan of the Sony SXRD projectors, and the JVC LCOS projectors. last year (2009) i saw the Joe Kane projector from Samsung SP-A900B, and the Da-Lite Affinity screen, and was completely blown away. the projector was able to display a perfect black and white and grayscale picture, with complete linearity and accuracy. then, when i saw color material, it just proved the fact that if you can get excellent B&W, you can get excellent color images. this package will probably cost $12K-$15K, but it gets my absolute recommendation for best projection TV and screen combo. if you have not seen it, try to find a dealer that can show it to you. it is worth seeing and comparing. good luck in your quest.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I think I am going to go with the new Sony HW15. Only thing I wish I knew more about on it was its real lumen output in Cinema mode. Projectorreviews and projectorcentral have drastically different numbers.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

RossMc - This is a head to head comparison of the Sony and the Pany that you mentioned. You may have already seen it but I thought I would include it in case you haven't. 

http://www.projectorreviews.com/panasonic/pt-ae4000/competitors.php#10


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the Sony based on the comparison would have the edge in what we actaully would want from a Projectors image, the Panasonic surely wont disapoint but where the rubber meets the road it looks like the Sony wins where it really counts. I too was torn between the Panasonic 4000 and Epson 8500 as my previous posts will confirm but I got a deal on a Sony I couldnt pass up......had I not found this deal the Sony may have not made my radar but I think I made a good choice, it arrives tomorrow.
The Panasonic will throw a brighter image if needed but I am telling you from my experience you dont need that much horsepower, I often use my room for sports with some lights on and my Panasonic didnt throw the numbers the 4000 does and it was PLENTY bright. A more film like smooth presentation is what we seek with accurate tones, that edge seems to go to Sony from what the pro's say.
Bottom line is you would be thrilled with any of these 3 and seeing how you are not likely ever to compare them side to side you wont miss what you dont see anyway!
I also think the SOny looks better than the other two, sure tihs is a shallow point of view, but whats wrong with a liitle eye candy when ya spend good coin on this stuff?
When I went back and really re-read the comparison between the 3 I would say Sony, Epson, Panasonic but I cant stress enough that any would be a smart and satisfying purchase. Sony seems to win on pure film like quality, Panasonic for its features you may or may not use and Epson for its pop and black levels. There are plus and minus choices between the 3..............enough to make a confusingly great time!


----------



## HokieJoe (Jan 13, 2008)

chadnliz said:


> I think the Sony based on the comparison would have the edge in what we actaully would want from a Projectors image, the Panasonic surely wont disapoint but where the rubber meets the road it looks like the Sony wins where it really counts. I too was torn between the Panasonic 4000 and Epson 8500 as my previous posts will confirm but I got a deal on a Sony I couldnt pass up......had I not found this deal the Sony may have not made my radar but I think I made a good choice, it arrives tomorrow.
> The Panasonic will throw a brighter image if needed but I am telling you from my experience you dont need that much horsepower, I often use my room for sports with some lights on and my Panasonic didnt throw the numbers the 4000 does and it was PLENTY bright. A more film like smooth presentation is what we seek with accurate tones, that edge seems to go to Sony from what the pro's say.
> Bottom line is you would be thrilled with any of these 3 and seeing how you are not likely ever to compare them side to side you wont miss what you dont see anyway!
> I also think the SOny looks better than the other two, sure tihs is a shallow point of view, but whats wrong with a liitle eye candy when ya spend good coin on this stuff?
> When I went back and really re-read the comparison between the 3 I would say Sony, Epson, Panasonic but I cant stress enough that any would be a smart and satisfying purchase. Sony seems to win on pure film like quality, Panasonic for its features you may or may not use and Epson for its pop and black levels. There are plus and minus choices between the 3..............enough to make a confusingly great time!



I think a more important issue is calibrated lumens off the screen. Whichever projector is better in this regard (all other things being equal) is the direction I would travel. The reason is simple: the PJ with more calibrated lumens from the start will likely be brighter throughout the bulb's life. Once that bulb starts getting dim, you will notice it.


----------



## HokieJoe (Jan 13, 2008)

BTW, I if placement considerations aren't a bust, I'd definitely consider the Mitsubishi HC3800.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Placement issues are a deal breaker when it comes to the 3800. I definitely need some vertical lens shift.

I ordered my screen last week went with a Carada 16:9 126" in brilliant white to get the 1.4 gain to help out on the brightness.

I have a panasonic on order, but since it is on backorder I am still looking for other options. Considering the Sony still, possibly the Mitsubishi 6800. I was very interested in the new LG projector but the fact that it does not do too good with SD material was the deal breaker on it for me.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

They are not cheap, but IMHO the only PJs that will compete with Kuro plasmas are the JVC LCOS models. I assume you bought plasma to get the best blacks. Except for a huge CRT PJ, the JVC LCOS provide the blackest blacks of any PJ. That having been said, the Epson 8500UB is reasonably close to the JVCs and it's not too expensive. The Panny is slighly grayer than the Epson.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I ended up going with the JVC DLA-RS20 on a 126" Carada BW screen. Needless to say. I'm happy.


----------

